# Need help - best DVD for kids, mom & dad to watch together?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm buying a DVD movie for my neighbors. They got a PS2 for Christmas & don't even know about the DVD player capability. What would be a good family movie to give them when I go over and surprise them with their own built-in DVD player.

Related, I've heard the wired controller can be used in lieu of the dedicated remote. What buttons control what?

Obviously, I don't have one. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, the controller can be used to control the DVD functions. I don't remember exactly which buttons control what but it pretty much covers all. 

As far as a family movie, it really depends on what you consider "family". The first one that comes to mind for me is "The Princess Diaries".


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

How old are the kids, boys or girls? That would make a difference in what you get.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Off the top of my head: Toy Story, The Iron Giant, Galaxy Quest. They are fairly recent, yet appeal to a broad audience. 

How old are the kids?

Pet peeve: Many of the so-caled "family films" are really kids films that insult the intelligences of an adult.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Spiderman


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Yeah either Spiderman or Geronimo: An American Legend. I like them both.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
The Princess Bride
The Rookie

These is enough to entertain adults and nothing to harm the children.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Shrek


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Lilo and Stitch, See Spot Run, Toy Story, Toy Story 2, A Bug's Life, Monsters Inc.

There are lots more, but that's a few of my favorites.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Toy story 2 sucked Get monsters Inc I Loved it


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pez2002 _
> *Toy story 2 sucked*


Are you kidding? Toy Story 2, in some aspects, was better than the original Toy Story. We have the role reversal, plus some science fiction refences. Not bad for a movie that was originally supposed to be a direct-to-video sequel.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Monsters Inc. was really well done. I vote for that one first along with either Toy Story 1 or 2, Shrek, Iron Giant, or A Bug's Life. Ice Age was just "OK" in my opinion.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

"Leaving Las Vegas", "Chinatown","The Postman Always Rings Twice","Last Tango In Paris"...OOOPS, wrong list


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, everyone!  Great suggestions.

Kamisha is 10, Terry and Tyra (twins) are 5. 

I asked Kamisha what movie she would like -- she said MIB II. Is that one OK for kids???

BTW, I my 'Ace Bigelo' over to demo the DVD function of their PS2. They thought I was some kind of freakin' GENIUS making their game box play movies too. :lol:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Two Words: Harry Potter.

Also, ET and Beauty and the Beast, both of which are going "out of print" on December 31st. BatB will not be re-relased for 10 years. Snow White is out of print... good luck finding a copy, as it is on a 10 year moritorium.


----------

